# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  FLIR TCX, thermal bullet & mini bullet camera, Teledyne FLIR LLC, Wilsonville, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Teledyne FLIR LLC

Home page - flir.eu/support/products/tcx-thermal-mini-bullet

----------


## Airicist

FLIR TCX Mini Bullet Camera

Published on Jul 13, 2015




> FLIR leads the pack in thermal security technology with the new TCX Mini Bullet — innovating the first class of cameras to combine 24/7 high-contrast thermal video and high-performance built-in video motion detection (VMD) with a level of affordability that the industry has never seen. FLIR thermal cameras give you the advantage to see clearly in complete darkness without any illumination, in bright sunlight, through smoke, dust or even light fog. Delivering intrusion detection, video alarm verification, lighting control, people counting, retail traffic flow and queue management, TCX enables a whole new range of applications for thermal imaging in one affordable device.

----------

